# Receiving texts with Bell



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

So about 3 years ago, I started a plan with Bell and I renewed it this year for another 3 year term because it's cheap and awesome. 

About 2 years into the plan with my old Samsung m500, I had trouble receiving texts. Like, people would send them to me and I wouldn't receive them til tomorrow or something. Eventually, I realised that I could get texts by making a call out and then they'd all flood in. 

Anyway, I switched to another phone, the HTC Hero, this year and the problem stopped. Texts came in as normal and yeah. The problem returned yesterday unexpectedly and now the phone is having trouble receiving texts. I try the calling out method and I'm not sure if it's working. I receive the texts after I call out and the time stamp is usually much earlier than I had made the call.... but yeah. 

Any ideas on what to do? LOL to add a sense of urgency, I'm in a big texting fight with my ex and I'd like to argue in a punctual manner.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol...the last part is hilarious.

Maybe there's a problem with the frequency that data/messages are pushed to your phone or a problem with how often your phone fetches data from the network? Maybe it's soemthing on the network side?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Last time they said that "the network was clogged up". How can the network be friggin' clogged up for like, 9 months? 

To add to the hilarity for you, the person I was calling to do the call-out-receive-text method just called me back and said, "Hey sorry, I just got out of class. What's wrong? I got 16 calls from you! Is everything alright?". I told her I was just trying to get texts LOL.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

So just a little update to see if anyone can give me some help. Bell didn't do anything to fix the issue. 

The problem persists where texts either come in super late or come in when I call out. Calls coming in to me sometimes don't come in at all and just ring twice for the person calling me and then go straight to voicemail. Anyone have similar problems before?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol txt fights.. 

I am on bell, I used to get that from time to time but it never lasted more than a day or two. That is really bizarre.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I went through a period of my phone (Rogers) doing really crazy things. I'd call somebody out of my contacts (so no chance of wrong dialing) and it would reach strange random numbers! And a few other oddball things. 
When I called Rogers I was run through their usual troubleshooting procedure and one thing they asked was whether I ever turned my phone off. I didn't. According to them, turning the phone off occasionally acts like a reboot and will clear anything that may have "mis-fired" or clogged up. May be a fluke but I stopped having issues... Worth a try?


----------

